# vacum lines `



## 1990gti (Aug 3, 2005)

alright guys ive got a little problem with my 86 5000 turbo motor, it runs, but i hooked up the blow off valve to my car ran good, then i ****ed around with the vacum lines and i would like to know where each vacum line starts and ends at, 
waste gate line?
one attacted on to the master cylineder, 
blow off valve. and where to connect the boost gage too
and theres a line that comes from the fire wall dont know where these go


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

There are 2 wastegate lines...one goes to the intake manni, split off the same line as the ISV, differential lock switch, deceleration shuf off valve, and ECU. The other should go to the wastegate frequency valve, and back to the intake manni (the 3rd line on the WFV should go to the compressor intake boot). If you're looking at the intake manifold from the front of the car, it's the one on the rear, closest to the driver side. 
I don't recall there being a vac line going to the master cylinder. 
The boost gauge and BOV aren't stock. I T'd mine off of the same line I mentioned first. 
If your're gonna be modding the car, or even own it, you should have a Bentley book set. I have a nearly new one that I'll sell you. I bought it, used it once, then traded my 86 5KTQ on a 91 200 20vt


----------

